# Warm fuzzies one week later



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I just went out and got my mail and in the box was a small envelope addressed to "Halloween House" along with our address

Inside was a small thank you card which reads;

"To the caretakers of the Halloween house. Just a note of thanks for the wonderful display you put on this year. My children absolutely loved it, as did I and several of our friends who also visited. The work you do to give so many a fun and memorable Halloween is just amazing, and each year we all look forward to coming to your place and seeing what is new. My kids are still talking about your place! Can't wait to see what you come up with next year!."

The note was signed with their name, but one I don't recognize so it's likely not someone from our immediate neighborhood.

I just thought that was really cool for someone to take the time and show their appreciation. Makes it all worthwhile!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

That really is nice! I had a lot of compliments like that on Halloween and thank you's for the candy and gitd bracelets, but no thank you's for the actual display. It's nice to know that there are some people who really appreciate what we do!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great. It's always nice to have your hard work appreciated.


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice! It's great when you know someone digs what you've done.
Congrats


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

outstanding show of appreciation for your hard work!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think that's wonderful, JD!


----------



## blacklightmike (Nov 2, 2008)

That's the best! Nothing beats someone who takes the time to do something like that... you should be proud!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm thinking it might have been due in some way to the little paper notes we attatched to each candy bar thanking people for visiting our haunt. Maybe someone wanted to respond in kind. In any event, it was a nice thing to do for sure.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

that note is so nice....thanks for posting it.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Your post made me smile. I too had a number of compliments and even some over the next few days but to actually get a written mailed note is really something else! I remember you telling us about the notes you added to your bags and loved the idea then. It probably did inspire a note in kind. Doesn't that just make you love your neighborhood! Kindness does beget kindness even if it's Halloween spirited!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

JD,
That is what haunting is all about. It's awesome to know that you have touched someone and they appreciate all of your hard work. Good job. 
I had a cam corder running outside of my house Halloween to catch all the scares, a few girls noticed it and left me a message. I didn't realize they did that until I was editing the footage. They told me that they loved my scary house,wished me a Happy Halloween and told me I rock. It was very cool.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that's simply awesome - what an excellent pat on the back.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Awsome thank you notes are dying trend I would have that sucker framed


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I was happy hearing that I had the 'creepy house' on the weeks leading up to Halloween. You're letter blows that out of the water! Fantastic job! It does indeed make it all worth the while.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> Awsome thank you notes are dying trend I would have that sucker framed


I'm with slightlymad. Frame that guy and hang it on the wall. Then when you're approaching the eleventh hour during future setups, and the stress is ungluing you and you're wondering why the hell you put yourself through all this, take it down and read it again.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. It's a good reminder that even if you don't realize it. Some one out there does appreciate the effort we go through. JD you have the best evidence that your doing a great job.
I agree with above about framing.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We always appreciate the verbal comments from folks who come through our displays, even the ones from people who drive by in mid October as you're setting up and who honk and wave or give a thumbs up. This was a first for us and one that was really unique. It certainly makes us glad that someone enjoyed the effort to the point of sending the note. If they tell some of their friends, who in turn, come by next year, it'll even be more worthwhile. I tucked the note in our Halloween file for a good read every now and then.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That is really cool jdubbya.  I was just happy to see someone drive up with a camcorder.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> That is really cool jdubbya.  I was just happy to see someone drive up with a camcorder.


Good one Hib!
I know what you mean. We had a few parents ask if they could take pics of their kids in the graveyard, so we always oblige. We help them get situated because there are extension cords/floodlights/rebar etc that they can trip on. One little kid was so excited he wouldn't stand still and he kept knocking over some smaller props and bumping into foam tombstones. I finally waded in and "posed" him next to a gravestone so his mom could get a pic of him, and then guided him out so he wouldn't trip or mangle any more of my stuff! It's fun when folks want to photograph your display or take video footage.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome. That would keep me pumped all the way to next year.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

That was nice of them...
You did a good job then.
Now you need a countdown sign for them to watch.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Just goes to show you how important it is for Haunters to keep it up. It really does bring the neighborhood together like nothing else. That's a great testament. Thanks for sharing that with us!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow that is nice. I love when people go out of their way to express appreciation


----------

